
Ask HN: Curated list of HN's best discussions/submissions of all time? - mycat
Kind of awesome github but for HN submissions, comments, etc
======
tmnvix
Not exactly what you describe (much more limited) but a 'best of' for comments
nonetheless:

[https://danluu.com/hn-comments/](https://danluu.com/hn-comments/)

I seem to remember another example that was more up to date but can't find it
just now (it was also focussed on comments rather than submissions or
discussions).

